
Künstliche Intelligenz 2016 – Was in diesem Jahr geschah - flezzfx
http://ki-blog.de/wissen/2016/das-jahr-2016-was-bisher-geschah-minsky-tay-turing-sxsw-openai-alpha-volkswagen/
======
mtmail
welcome to Hacker News. Please submit English articles only

